# Yogi, Misty, and Boo Boo have a new sister.



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Our new pup is not a Havanese, but a breed I have been toying with ever since I saw them up close at the breeders house when we first visited Misty and then again when we picked her up. My DH fell in love with one of the females. We were given the opportunity to have one. We were going to take another and it was hard to not take her home, but we chose this one even though far to tiny, as her personality was a better fit and our instincts were right. We have had her for a couple of weeks but as she has a black face it is very hard to get a picture. She is a Bolonka here's Khloe:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS, congratulations!!! I can't believe you kept such a big secret for so long!! LOL I can't keep ANYTHING quiet.. 
she is gorgeous!! How old is she?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute!! And congratulations!!

I Had to go google Bolonka to learn more about them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, She just turned two and still is very puppy like. She has house trained quick, but will not use the dog door, she will run around and yap like crazy when she has to go, maybe for the best as she is very tiny. She hates brushing...took the brush to chew it up and growl at it, Yogi brought it back. She has a very different coat at it will grow to be long loopy curls and the undercoat is wooly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is tiny, your little girl. Congrats . . . as much for keeping your secret as for getting your newest family member. I couldn't have done it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's really adorable, Robbie! Congratulations!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, she is adorable!!!! As soon as I saw her picture I knew she was a Bolonka or as they are known in Russia Tsvetnaya Bolonka.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So pretty !! Congratulations. Is she from Faireland ? They look great together.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is so sweet! I have never heard of that breed before. What a good looking trio sitting on the couch!!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with Tammy - how could you leave us in the dark for so long? You know how we love multiples! I too had to google the breed. Perhaps they are cousins with the Hav?

So now you have a Lhasa, a Hav and a Bol. Lucky you, Robbie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice little dogs I have heard of the Bolonka. She's very pretty, hope Khloe having lots of fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Teresita, She is not from Farieland she is from Patt at Ahavapicaro, I had not thought my DH would choose her as she is undersize but her personality won him over. Health wise she is perfect as well as structurally, just a small package. I am very interested to see how she will train.

Leslie, I have two Havanese one male and one female, my male Yogi is on the big side like your Grace, but he weighs in at 17.5, Misty is just under 10 pounds.

I did not have a good picture to post until the other day, and my computer is suddenly after 7 yrs not recognizing my canon camera, we have been having some remodeling going on and with a new dog....I have just been lucky to keep up with all the new Hav's on the forum, along with the usual fun stuff.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations!! Also had to Google the breed. You are good at keeping secrets lol Beautiful trio of furbabies!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition. 

I've often thought that if I were to get another dog it would be an older one since I didn't love the whole potty training business. I hear that one concern about getting an older dog is they don't "bond" with the family. Did you and DH have any concerns about integrating an older dog into our family? 

BTW, Tsevtnaya Bolonka is a dog I've long been interested it and even posted about on his forum. I think they're just gorgeous and I especially love that the chocolate/red colored ones retain their color into adulthood unlike most Havs which tend to fade in color over time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ellie, I have no problems with an older dog, you have to choose carefully if you getan older one even from a breeder, it is the breeders choice as to the type of home and who they want the dog to go to. Often they need house training, and sometimes an older dog can be much harder to house train, sometimes they may have been in a pet home and returned to the breeder, if the home had been ideal, they most probably would not have been returned. Adding any new dog to your pack, puppy or older dog will have issues and a settling in period, lots of work with both just different issues.

I am not getting a puppy at this point because my Lhasa Boo Boo is blind and has many health issues. It was my plan down the road to buy a Blonka show puppy, they are currently shown in raritys, so I am out at the shows lurking and seeing what I like and what I need to look for, as well as who is breeding correctly. I just can not make the comittment at the present time as Boo Boo is hughly expensive, (this is different then just maintenance and monthly expenses for all the dogs), he needs lots of day to day care also. For now I have been entrusted with this little bundle of fluff and I can see first hand her temperment. Also I do plan to do formal obedience with her and maybe rally and agility (her hips are great).

All that being said, a puppy is easier to make your own as a puppy is dependent on you from day one and that helps your bonding in an elementary way, an older dog has more independence and you have to earn their trust to establish an bond. The reason that I have not gone with a rescue is at this point in time my DH will not let me, as we had two rescues I came with, both with serious health issues (I knew from day one they had issues and took them as they were high risk and not good prospects for adoption). At the end on the day it was not the expense that did it for him, but the heartbreak. So we will give it a rest for awhile. 

Misty was three when we got her she is a "chic" dog (canine health information center) so the health of her line has been documented and of course she was on the OFA, this helped DH, we know there are no sure things, just a hedge for him. Misty has taken lots of work as she was very shy. She is still a bit timid but will join the party, this was harder then house training, although she was hard to house train too.

What ever dog you decide on if you plan well the bumps in the road are less, take your time choose well. As for the Bolonka's not losing their color, the cocoa colored ones can and do sometimes loose their color, some silver and some fade over time, Khloe is black but has tons of cocoa mixed in her coat, I did not notice this until I took her picture with my night vision lense, so in the sun light I noticed it again. It really depends on the lines and at this time there are few.

Wow, have I written a novel!!!! I just wanted to answer your question fully, when you do decide to get another you will have somethings to think about. Hope it gives you some thoughts. Oh, with an older dog you will no their coat true coat color.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations Robbie and family! I have never herd of a Bolonka . Sounds like you have had your eye on that breed for awhile. What size are they? I'll go look them up. The coat sounds cute with almost ringlets?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, Robbie, I can't believe you kept a secret for so long! I think you may have mentioned the Bolonkas to me at one time. So, I had already looked them up. She is beautiful and Khloe is the name I had planned for the next girl but that will be many years, if ever!!! Her coat looks so shiny and she has such dainty features. She looks like a little sweetheart. Congratulations! We need more pictures when you find the time!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Wow, have I written a novel!!!! I just wanted to answer your question fully, when you do decide to get another you will have somethings to think about. Hope it gives you some thoughts. Oh, with an older dog you will no their coat true coat color.


Thanks for the thorough response! I don't feel ready for the challenges of a puppy at this time but so want Eli to have a playmate. He's the kind of dog who would love the company of another dog. When he has playmates over he's over the moon. I often work from home but it's so hard to give him the stimulation and attention he deserves.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bolonkas are such a pretty breed! Congratulations  I'd love to see more pictures when you can. How is her personality working in with the others?

Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Enjoy your new addition and keep us posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Robbie, you sneak LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not a sneak, to be fair I have posted about the blonkas many times, Khloe was unexpected, remember I have to consult with DH about any new family members. Her personality is not like the Hav's, she is playful with me, but not so much with the other dogs, she is very clever!!!!! She is yappy and makes the others join in....we call her mouth.LOL


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats! She's adorable. I've read about this breed and they sound wonderful. I like the size.
Have fun with your new girl!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks so much, we are enjoying her, we nicknamed her mouth. Yappy....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

More pictures. Her face is so hard to photograph. Why is it a new dog always hangs out the one dog...that has bad habits....Khloe trails Yogi, pestering him all the time. She still gets tired easly, so many new things.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks like she is fitting in well with the whole pack! She has the most adorable little face!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Robbie! Congratulations. She looks positively adorable! I too, need to go goggle Bolonka!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! Have lots of fun with all your kids. You deserve it.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats!! She is a beautiful dog!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks we're have a good time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable, Robbie! In the photo, it looks like she has a shorter face than the Havs. Is that true, or it just the position of the camera. I've read a LITTLE about the breed, but not enough to know how their appearance differs from a Hav. Alos, do they tend to be yappier in general, or do you think she's just yappier because she comes from a breeding situation with a lot of other dogs, and is trying to assert her place in your pack?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wise, wise person you are Karen, she is yappier because she is so small, she also has this scream, Yogi is intimidated by her!!! He is the reactive one, she tries to ride on his back!!!! He is just not sure about this, yet he knows that it is unacceptable to be act aggressive. Yes the Bolonka's face and general build is different then the havs, the area of the face between the forhead and eyes looks very tzu like (round not goole eyes) the snout is different similar to but different to a Yorkie, they also have a square body, paws are different also. Coat is very different undercoat is wooly, top coat is soft and falls is loopy curls.

I have her signed up for classes at the end of the month, my training club is very interested to see how she trains. I have taught her to sit already, she is so playful puppy like. She has two crates a small one in the bedroom she sleeps in with the door open and a large one (with a comfy little bed in it) in the kitchen, she is so small I just don't feel comfortable at this point in time, leaving her loose with the others. She is ok with the crate and goes there often in the day to rest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think two is a great training age. (as long as they have had a good grounding all along) By then their brains are settling down from adolescence, and they are ready to work!!! I bet she'll do great.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a cute little thing! I had not heard of the breed either. Congratulations, Robbie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

